# bass pro shop



## JustFishN (May 20, 2007)

So, how exciting is this!?!?! Bass pro shop is scheduled to open up in Nov up in Foxboro Mass. I cant wait to go!!! We went to the one in ft lauderdale while we lived down there and it was a blast. Awesome store.


----------



## rdneckhntr (May 20, 2007)

I wish they would put one in close here...


----------



## Anonymous (May 20, 2007)

They are opening up one 45 min from my house here in mesa AZ on june 6th. I can't wait.


----------



## JustFishN (May 20, 2007)

BRYCE said:


> They are opening up one 45 min from my house here in mesa AZ on june 6th. I can't wait.



the one in foxboro will be about 40-45 minutes from us too...nice early saturday morning type trip...go shopping then have lunch at islamorada restaurant lol


----------



## Anonymous (May 20, 2007)

This will be definitely an all day trip!!!! I think I am going to start putting money aside each weak untill they open them doors :twisted: :twisted: 


fishnfever


----------



## Jim (May 20, 2007)

Will meet you there! 

I also have been to the one in FT LAuterdale, and the one in Albany NY. I cant wait till it opens. Also there is a Cabelas in Hartford CT, for me is about an hour. I cant wait.


----------



## JustFishN (May 21, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> Will meet you there!
> 
> I also have been to the one in FT LAuterdale, and the one in Albany NY. I cant wait till it opens. Also there is a Cabelas in Hartford CT, for me is about an hour. I cant wait.



Ohhh a get together at bass pro!! hmmmm hehe


----------

